# How Do You Cope When You Can't Buy?



## cno64 (Aug 22, 2006)

How do you all cope when MAC releases a delicious new collection, but there is absolutely no room in your budget to allow you to buy anything?


----------



## User34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I think to myself that sooner or later pple will be selling their back-ups or similiar items will come out.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

I consider whether what I want is REALLY that different from anything I already have.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 22, 2006)

I've noticed that MAC has a way of resurrecting LE items down the road.
For example, I missed out on "Coco" pigment, but got "Sunnydaze" just this past June, and it's practically the same thing.
Similarly, I missed "Ruby Red," but "Accent Red" is on the way!
Wish they'd bring back "Stiletto" lipstick!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I consider whether what I want is REALLY that different from anything I already have._

 
same here. i pick and choose which is the most unique and that'd i'd use a lot. those colors usually end up being purple and pinks because i know without a doubt that those colors work on me. so, no remorse.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 22, 2006)

Sometimes I do have to pull myself up short and ask, "Carla, do you really NEED another brown eyeshadow?"
But some little part of me still wonders if this is The Eyeshadow that would make all others seem obsolete.
When this happens, I get out my similar items and just admire them, and think, "I own these beautiful things; isn't that enough?"
How sick *is* this?


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 22, 2006)

Get depressed. J/K. I wait until I can get them. I'm still waiting to get Technacolor and now I want some things from Untamed. I may end up dipping into savings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *I feel so ashamed*


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 22, 2006)

I try to buy maybe just one item that way I "feel like Im doing something" so even if its just one eyeshadow or lipglass at least I got SUMTHIN


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 22, 2006)

I hate that feeling of wanting something and not being able to get it. So i mind my savings account pay all bills at the beginning of the month and everything so i can survive and then MAC. I have not yet had a time where there was somethig that i wanted and wasnt able to get it because of budget limitations. THANK GOD!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Good question, I just got into MAC last month, and I am for the first time experiencing the frustration of not being able to keep up with the collections financially.  I've already spent about $200 on Amuse & Technacolour (which I know for some mac-aholics isn't a lot, but I've never spent that much on m/u before) so I feel like i've binged a bit...I guess I'll try to not get caught up in fervor of the limited-editioness of everything - after all, there will be like 5 other l/e collections coming out right upon its heels!


----------



## sarzio (Aug 22, 2006)

Whatever you do, DO NOT GO NEAR A M.A.C counter, store or whatever if you can avoid it. Just wait it out, Although if you are really having trouble you might feel better with one thing or something. Convincing yourself you really don't need it also works wonders


----------



## mrstucker (Aug 22, 2006)

*Coping*

I kick, stomp, throw a tantrum, cry, curl up in a fetal position and rock myself to sleep.....

Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually try to list the items that have collected dust, for extra cash, or swap some things with others so that my 'collection' is always changing...keeps my addiction alive, I guess!

And if that doesn't work, I'll stare at each item until I can find something 'bad' or 'ugly' about it, and stick to that opinion!    That way I can convince myself that I didn't want it anyway


----------



## cno64 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have actually considered opening a savings account for just such "emergencies," but it would probably be gone in no time, or else I'd find myself thinking, "Okay, if I skip putting the usual amount into savings *just this month*, I can buy-"
In a few years, you'll see me living under a bridge, lugging my big sack of high-end cosmetics.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_I try to buy maybe just one item that way I "feel like Im doing something" so even if its just one eyeshadow or lipglass at least I got SUMTHIN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too, I do the same thing.  That, and I think about children in Ethiopia who don't even get enough food and water much less MAKEUP. :\


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 
_In a few years, you'll see me living under a bridge, lugging my big sack of high-end cosmetics._

 










Funny stuff, keep it coming!


----------



## *Luna* (Aug 22, 2006)

I negotiate with myself. I will buy just 1 item and it has to be unique from everything else I have. If I really can't afford it then I just sit and pout about it for a day or 2, then I get over it. =)


----------



## Georgiecat (Aug 22, 2006)

I print out my inventory and remind myself how much I already own.  I remind myself of other collections that will be coming up that I can hope for.  If that fails, I try taking out things I haven't used at all or only a couple of times and creating looks for them.  This reminds me I only have one face.  If I still don't get it, I organize my collection and clean my brushes.  By then, usually I have discovered  "I don't need another BROWN eyeshadow", or I'm too tired to go buy another item. You can scour Specktra for negative comments about the product....and remind yourself how glad you are you didn't spend on that item. And remind yourself, you should pay your light bill so you can see when you apply your MAC in the morning...You need gas money to be able to drive to the MAC store...You need to buy groceries to keep up the strength in your hands to apply that MAC...You need to pay the water bill to wash your face so it is ready for MAC... and You need to pay your internet bill to surf Specktra!


----------



## mrstucker (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Georgiecat* 
_I print out my inventory and remind myself how much I already own.  I remind myself of other collections that will be coming up that I can hope for.  If that fails, I try taking out things I haven't used at all or only a couple of times and creating looks for them.  This reminds me I only have one face.  If I still don't get it, I organize my collection and clean my brushes.  By then, usually I have discovered  "I don't need another BROWN eyeshadow", or I'm too tired to go buy another item. You can scour Specktra for negative comments about the product....and remind yourself how glad you are you didn't spend on that item. And remind yourself, you should pay your light bill so you can see when you apply your MAC in the morning...You need gas money to be able to drive to the MAC store...You need to buy groceries to keep up the strength in your hands to apply that MAC...You need to pay the water bill to wash your face so it is ready for MAC... and You need to pay your internet bill to surf Specktra!_


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Georgiecat* 
_I print out my inventory and remind myself how much I already own. I remind myself of other collections that will be coming up that I can hope for. If that fails, I try taking out things I haven't used at all or only a couple of times and creating looks for them. This reminds me I only have one face. If I still don't get it, I organize my collection and clean my brushes. By then, usually I have discovered "I don't need another BROWN eyeshadow", or I'm too tired to go buy another item. You can scour Specktra for negative comments about the product....and remind yourself how glad you are you didn't spend on that item. And remind yourself, you should pay your light bill so you can see when you apply your MAC in the morning...You need gas money to be able to drive to the MAC store...You need to buy groceries to keep up the strength in your hands to apply that MAC...You need to pay the water bill to wash your face so it is ready for MAC... and You need to pay your internet bill to surf Specktra!_


----------



## GalleyGirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Georgiecat* 
_I print out my inventory and remind myself how much I already own._

 
  Good idea, this is what I do with my clothing and accessories whenever I need to remind myself that I already own ungodly amounts of stuff, have never done it with the m/u before though...I should start!!  Also, when you say inventory, do you keep a written inventory of your items somewhere?  It may sound OCD, but I've seriously thought about building a filemaker database to catalogue all my stuff in.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 22, 2006)

I bought too much MAC this month so i cope by giving my mom my visa debit card and asked her to lock it away lol


----------



## Janice (Aug 22, 2006)

Honestly, it's been easier to restrain the LE fever now more than ever. For a variety of reasons, but mainly just because only a handful of things have stood out to me personally. One thing I was really excited about was the soft sparkle pencils. I'm looking forward to the fall/winter collections, the colors are very rich this year and I love that.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Honestly, it's been easier to restrain the LE fever now more than ever. For a variety of reasons, but mainly just because only a handful of things have stood out to me personally. One thing I was really excited about was the soft sparkle pencils. I'm looking forward to the fall/winter collections, the colors are very rich this year and I love that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! I love fall and I just got some clothes with copper, burnt orange, dark greens and corals in them. So these will go perfectly. I will also get some plums and dark pinks.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 22, 2006)

usually, i try to just kind of deal, by not going to the mac counters, and scouring the various makeup boards for online sales, as i usually have more paypal balance available than cash funds. (no, my paypal is NOT connected to my accounts, so i can't transfer funds--i reserve my balance for ebay and the boards..) if there's one thing in particular i want from a collection, i'll go and limit myself to that one item. i will say, though, lately i haven't been buying very much purely because i HAVE so much, and i feel like the colors and products are beginning to repeat themselves. the only thing i want right now is accent red, and that's only because i collect pigments.


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 
_I've noticed that MAC has a way of resurrecting LE items down the road.
For example, I missed out on "Coco" pigment, but got "Sunnydaze" just this past June, and it's practically the same thing.
Similarly, I missed "Ruby Red," but "Accent Red" is on the way!
Wish they'd bring back "Stiletto" lipstick!_

 
You are like the ONLY other person (other than me) who I have seen say that they wish they would bring back Stiletto!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE that color.

No other line has one in it either.

Two great minds think alike, eh, my dear!


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 22, 2006)

i just want to say thank for posting this thread.  I just quit my job last month so i havent had extra money to spend on MAC, and its KILLING ME!!!  i sit for hours and just stare at swatches and stuff trying to find reasons i wont like it, but i still want so much from amuse and technicolor.  I am dredding the next few collections.  I might have to cut off my internet connection, and not go to the mall,. so i save myself the torture! If i cant see it i wont want it! I must be a masochist to keep putting myself through this!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 23, 2006)

i sell my clothes on ebay b/c i know they're a necessity and i can get more no matter what. teehee.


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 23, 2006)

i just dont care, i find a way. i put it on my credit card(s), or swap it with something else MAC (like i bought a back up and trade it in for something new). where there is a will---there is a way!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i just dont care, i find a way. i put it on my credit card(s), or swap it with something else MAC (like i bought a back up and trade it in for something new). where there is a will---there is a way!!!_


----------



## jpohrer (Aug 23, 2006)

I try to match the new collection with substitutes- that is, shades I already own.  It's fun to shop your stash and discover new ways to combine what you have!  For instance, the Well-Plumed quad looks like Amber Lights + Mythology, Expresso, Shroom and Cinders.  Take Flight looks like Cranberry + Rose pigment, Smut, Seedy Pearl and Hard to Please.  The blushes and lipsticks remind me of Estee Lauder GWP shades I already have.  The lipglasses look like Damzel, Poetic License and Sexy Sweet.  I have fun finding new ways to wear these colors!


----------



## cno64 (Aug 23, 2006)

To put the cherry on top, in my inbox this morning is a FREE SHIPPING WITH ANY ORDER CODE FROM MAC!
Friends, I literally SCREAMED when I saw that!
Doesn't this violate some sort of international law or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need to go pray about this...


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 23, 2006)

I go into my collection and start pulling out the things that I just HAD to have from past collections but mysteriously never used to remind myself that I have a lot of good stuff and I should use it.  That said, I usually buy a couple things from every collection because, let's be honest, new makeup puts a nice spring in my step.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 24, 2006)

Lol.. I buy it anyway. I reason to myself that I will end up spending twice as much to buy it later. I just stop going to starbucks or shop a little bit less elsewhere


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Georgiecat* 
_remind myself how much I already own.  I remind myself of other collections that will be coming up that I can hope for.  If that fails, I try taking out things I haven't used at all or only a couple of times and creating looks for them.  This reminds me I only have one face.  If I still don't get it, I organize my collection and clean my brushes.  By then, usually I have discovered  "I don't need another BROWN eyeshadow", or I'm too tired to go buy another item._


----------



## cno64 (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinsel_bomb* 
_Well when I cant buy something I usually feel down. Then I go look at everything I do have and then Im thankful for all Ive got. Although there hasnt been very many times when I wasnt able to get something that I wanted, thank god! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What good thoughts! I've been distracting myself by organizing my lipstick collection (which needed to be done, anyhow).
This has helped me realize again that not only does God provide everything I *need,* He's also been very indulgent in letting me have many many things that I just *want.*
Amazingly, this realization does not keep me from wanting more, and drooling a pool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 every time MAC launches a new collection.
Right now I'm anticipating Viva Glam VI; I'm going to try to budget myself more carefully in the coming weeks, so that I can actually buy when that one comes out.
Anyone know what it's going to look like?


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 24, 2006)

You don't sweat it...or at least try not to!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 24, 2006)

Usually I chalk it up to it wasn't meant for me to have it!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 25, 2006)

I am there right now. COMPLETELY BROKE. That is when i say, "ok, it is swap season!" I go through my stash, even though I may not be getting EXACTLY what I want from the new collection, I am still getting "new" stuff and that is fun!
 then I decide on the really truly want and get one thing(not a quad or anything big$$- 
Or and best of all, I will get my b2m's together and get a new lippie. that always makes me feel better.
 after all it's just makeup. and i have a literal ton of it!

I do sell stuff on ebay a lot anyway, esp when we are reaaaaly broke. there is always something to sell on there


----------



## cno64 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_
I do sell stuff on ebay a lot anyway, esp when we are reaaaaly broke. there is always something to sell on there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have actually thought about selling a new, unopened, still-in-the-box Lovely Lily pigment that I have. It's not doing anyone any good just sitting around the house.
How do you receive payment for stuff that's sold on eBay?


----------



## Jaim (Aug 27, 2006)

I convince myself that I don't _need_ it! Something else will come along that I like more. Then I avoid MAC for a week or two. Haha.


----------



## valley (Aug 27, 2006)

I go find something similar to whatever is being released in what I already own... and tell myself I can buy it here or swap for it if I decide later I really need it.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 27, 2006)

most of the time i already have a similar color, and i'm able to recreate the look with what i already have. That's how i skipped the whole Lure collecton! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thankfully, i haven't been tempted by pretty much anything other than 2 fluidlines from the recent collections.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_ Then I avoid MAC for a week or two. Haha._

 
I heard THAT! Sometimes, all that works for me is to stay completely _away_!
It's somehow pathetic to be 42 years old, and still working on your self-control.
To think that just five years ago, I'd heard of MAC, but had absolutely NO experience with it. I was strictly a drugstore woman. Now I practically drool on the floor, anticipating a new MAC collection!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 
_How do you all cope when MAC releases a delicious new collection, but there is absolutely no room in your budget to allow you to buy anything?_

 
I know that someone somwhere will buy the product I want, try it once, hate it and then sell it here or somewhere else, haha.  It never fails and puts my mind at ease.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2006)

I usually almost get in a panic if I don't get anything for the first few days of the collection.  I obsess over mac.com but then a few days pass and I can see what everyone really likes or doesn't like then I go from there.  If there is something that gets sold out then I will break down & buy it on ebay or here.  Most of the time once the collection passes I don't really think about it.  But sometimes I REALLY kick myself for not getting anything!!


----------



## cno64 (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohhhhhthehorror* 
_I know that someone somwhere will buy the product I want, try it once, hate it and then sell it here or somewhere else, haha.  It never fails and puts my mind at ease._

 
That's a comforting thought, especially since I tend to favor the bolder lipcolors and neutral eyeshadows that not everyone else likes.
FOR EXAMPLE, I absolutely adore "Lovemate" lipstick, an LE that was introduced several months ago, and it's STILL not sold out online.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 28, 2006)

I put money aside and never ever max my account. I would never do that. I realy dont understand the 'need' of maxing up a creditcard or whatever to buy make up. i have many other hobby's and wants/needs like *shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bags, bling!!* :dancey: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .

So i just kind of have a weekly budget for that sort of thing. And if i realy want something i compromise :conscience:


----------



## cno64 (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_I put money aside and never ever max my account. I would never do that. I realy dont understand the 'need' of maxing up a creditcard or whatever to buy make up._

 
My credit card requires payment in full each month. That's a good thing for me, because it forces me to rein myself in a bit. <Polishes halo.>


----------



## princess (Aug 28, 2006)

Cry and make a fuss.

Joking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will try and set aside some money for it, typically I only get one or two items (sometimes, none at all) from each collection, so I'm quite safe in that aspect. But if I really have no money when a new collection is released, I will avoid going to the counter until I have money for it.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_I put money aside and never ever max my account. I would never do that. I realy dont understand the 'need' of maxing up a creditcard or whatever to buy make up._

 
 i totally agree!!! I don't understand how people can go in debt for make-up!


----------



## sweetemotion002 (Sep 26, 2006)

My counter isn't very active, and the one in my boyfriend's town (we live 2 1/2 hours apart) is only slightly more active... I mean, my counter still had a couple things from Sweetie Cake at the end of June. So it's not usually a problem, I can get the money within a couple months. If there's something from a collection that I HAVE to have RIGHT away, I'll buy just one thing and that keeps me happy... for awhile, at least.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Sep 26, 2006)

i ususally just go without and don't read posts/boards so that i don't totally jones.

otherwise, i pull out my credit card and wait till the next paycheque.  there IS something beautiful about instant gratification


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 26, 2006)

im saving my money right now for the holiday collections i just keep money in my bank account so that i dont spend it beacuse if i cant see it then its kind of like i dont have it hahaha


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 27, 2006)

I ask my boyfriend...hehe
And when that fails (cuz it does, 95% of the time)...
I either find a way to earn the money from my mom, save the money, or create colors similar to what's being released.  Also, sometimes just opening my traincase and going "If you buy that stuff where the f**k are you gonna put it?"


----------



## shygirl (Sep 27, 2006)

I tell myself that it'll show up at the CCO. 95% of the items have been there and I was able to save money. So, my patience was rewarded.
Or, after the hype has died down, I end up buying the item from someone for dirt cheap because they hate the way the hyped-up product looked on them.


----------



## cno64 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_I tell myself that it'll show up at the CCO. 95% of the items have been there and I was able to save money. So, my patience was rewarded.
Or, after the hype has died down, I end up buying the item from someone for dirt cheap because they hate the way the hyped-up product looked on them._

 
I've hated to ask, but I'm going to:
What is a CCO?


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_I tell myself that it'll show up at the CCO. 95% of the items have been there and I was able to save money. So, my patience was rewarded.
Or, after the hype has died down, I end up buying the item from someone for dirt cheap because they hate the way the hyped-up product looked on them._

 
That's what I did. I haven't started buying MAC until this summer. The last thing I got at MAC before this summer was the Diana Eyes quad 2 (I think) which came out last year (I think). I still haven't used it alot. I've made more recent purchases but I've had to cut back. So I'll save some money for these upcoming collections.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_i totally agree!!! I don't understand how people can go in debt for make-up!_

 
  Seriously...to look good in the unemployment line?  
  But really it amazes me how much I buy and how little I use - my Well Plumed quad is still untouched, as are all the lippies and glosses I got from the Untamed collection several weeks ago.  I've only used my AMuse shadows a few times - the only things from the past collections that I consistantly use every day are the MSFs.


----------



## electrostars (Sep 27, 2006)

If i can't afford it, I can wait. I have a really slow moving counter.
Like, I just picked up the last jar of pinked mauve pigment from sweetie cake at my counter last night. I got it as a back up.


----------



## Sanne (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I consider whether what I want is REALLY that different from anything I already have._


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 28, 2006)

I avoid stores and try to avoid catalogs and magazines.  If later on, I can afford to buy it, I make every effort to track it down  (as long as its not way over the retail price).


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 29, 2006)

I stay away from the counter and the website and reviews and i tell myself that i will regret it a few collections down when something better comes along. I just 'let it go' out of my head, otherwise it will bug me that i'm missing out.
Thankfully though, the MAC collections hype has worn off quite alot on me and i'm not quite selective and choosy about what i want and need and usually only buy things that i really like and really need, so i never actually want too much that's out of my budget..and i generally don't like to buy LEs anyway unless it's MSF etc.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 29, 2006)

avoid avoid avoid
usually if i go to the counter in a total non mac mood ill see something and pick it up and say to the MA ill jst take it, cant seem to put it back :|


----------



## cno64 (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_You are like the ONLY other person (other than me) who I have seen say that they wish they would bring back Stiletto!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE that color.

No other line has one in it either.

Two great minds think alike, eh, my dear!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I reckon so! I hope you don't mind that you just [unknowingly] compared your mind to that of a brain-injured person. Really. I'm not joking. I consider myself Specktra's Token Disabled Person.
But about "Stiletto:" I finally got it off eBay just recently, after wanting it for months!
A well-meaning friend said, "Hope it's not rancid!" It doesn't seem to be, but if it is, it's one terrific rancid lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The same friend told me that "Girl About Town," with a tiny bit of blue pigment over it, is virtually  the shade as "Stiletto." I haven't tried that yet, but I will if I need to!


----------



## mymla (Sep 30, 2006)

When I can't buy MAC I stay as far away as I possibly can from specktra and maccosmetics on LJ. Seeing all lovely fotd's and such just makes me feel awful. And since I live an hour away from my nearest MAC counter, it's easy to stay away from there. But then when I get my paycheck, and return to specktra, I see all these lovely new stuff that I need to get, so I blow all my money on makeup and then I have to wait a whole month until I can buy anything again


----------



## cno64 (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymla* 

 
_When I can't buy MAC I stay as far away as I possibly can from specktra and maccosmetics on LJ. Seeing all lovely fotd's and such just makes me feel awful. And since I live an hour away from my nearest MAC counter, it's easy to stay away from there. But then when I get my paycheck, and return to specktra, I see all these lovely new stuff that I need to get, so I blow all my money on makeup and then I have to wait a whole month until I can buy anything again _

 
I feel your pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I often "Windows-shop"when I'm broke; I look but don't buy. The trouble is, as soon as the first of the month comes around, I lunge into a buying frenzy to snap up what I've been eyeing. Before I can blink, it's the middle of the month and I'm already almost broke.
MAC does NOT make this easier, by releasing all these wonderful LEs that make you panic, thinking, "If I don't buy this NOW, I won't get it at all!"
I went through this the end of August, when MAC released "Untamed" and Rockocco." It was SOO hard to wait until September, fearing that what I wanted might be sold out by the time I could buy. But it wasn't!
Woo-hoo! In fact, it's almost October, and the items I liked are still there!
So it helps to have weird taste.


----------



## redambition (Oct 1, 2006)

i'm a new mac addict - only been into it for about 10 months... but in that time i've spent so much money. it all started with a couple of brushes and a concealer... and i was so amazed by the quality i kept going back for more. i now *have* to stop the spending. need to save money for a mortgage deposit! the haul my other half is getting for me in the US will be my last for a while.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i'm a new mac addict - only been into it for about 10 months... but in that time i've spent so much money. it all started with a couple of brushes and a concealer... and i was so amazed by the quality i kept going back for more. i now *have* to stop the spending. need to save money for a mortgage deposit! the haul my other half is getting for me in the US will be my last for a while._

 
It's awful, isn't it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The more you get, the more you want!
And MAC is the worst enabler in the world, coming out with these tempting new collections with fiendish frequency.
Maybe we need to form a support group for those who are trying to "kick the habit."


----------



## Colorqueen (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymla* 

 
_When I can't buy MAC I stay as far away as I possibly can from specktra and maccosmetics on LJ. Seeing all lovely fotd's and such just makes me feel awful. And since I live an hour away from my nearest MAC counter, it's easy to stay away from there. But then when I get my paycheck, and return to specktra, I see all these lovely new stuff that I need to get, so I blow all my money on makeup and then I have to wait a whole month until I can buy anything again _

 





I am finding that is best for me too.  I have to say though, that when I really can not afford what I want from MAC, I go take some time to go through ALL of the makeup that I DO have and eventually I will discover lots of colors I forgot I had - many of which I like even better than the new MAC.

Unfortunately, because I can not get to MAC, I can not see anything (we live over 2 hours from the nearest counter) so I tend to buy from photos- sometimes I am not happy.

It costs more to return it than it is worth though.  So I just have to keep it.




It is better not to go on to these sites- what you don't know you missed it just as well.









 Keep up the good work!  And thanks for reminding me that I need to avoid these sites for a while.  :


----------



## cno64 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 

 
_





  I have to say though, that when I really can not afford what I want from MAC, I go take some time to go through ALL of the makeup that I DO have It is better not to go on to these sites- what you don't know you missed it just as well.









 Keep up the good work!  And thanks for reminding me that I need to avoid these sites for a while.  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It helps me, also, to look at my medium-to-vast makeup collection, and remind myself that God has already given me far more than I need, in this as well as in other areas of life.
Sigh of impatience with self...
Every once in a while, I just have to kind of pull myself up and appreciate what I have, rather than focusing on what else I want.
Growing up is not easy, especially when you're 42.


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 2, 2006)

I just discovered MAC in August.  I've always been a collection cruiser - if some new collection is out in a brand, I like to get something from the collection.  Up until recently, though, it hasn't been too serious, maybe a couple hundred dollars per year.

Since I bought a mineralize eyeshadow, and learned that these were limited items, I found myself getting a little anxious about all the upcoming collections.  So far I've been somewhat lucky, only wanting one patternmaker palette, one palette and one lipglass from Wild, and one eyeshadow from Technacolour, but I can see getting dragged into the hype - and I can't afford that!

I've been writing lists, based on descriptions, of things I want, and then crossing everything off that I want less than the other things on the list, narrowing it to one item per collection.  I'm hoping that works, because I haven't been able to control myself with the regular collection: I already have 5 of the ten most popular neutral e/s on Specktra.  Do I really need 5 different shades of creme and brown?  Not counting the ones in my palettes.  (eek)

So, I'm hoping the "one thing per release" thing will hold.  It's sick how seductive this stuff is.  And it really does make me feel pretty.


----------



## ette (Oct 2, 2006)

I save my money before a collection, or someone will buy it for me. My aunt is going to buy me whatever I want from Holiday!!


----------



## elaborate (Jan 14, 2007)

Remind myself that at the end of the day it's just boxes of colourful powder and pastes.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 17, 2007)

ummm.. well i think about all the OTHER stuff i need to money to pay for.. cell phone bills.. credit card bills.. my soon to car payments.. school.. GAS...


----------



## redambition (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_It's awful, isn't it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The more you get, the more you want!
And MAC is the worst enabler in the world, coming out with these tempting new collections with fiendish frequency.
Maybe we need to form a support group for those who are trying to "kick the habit."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes, we do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just read my last post, and well, that shopping ban i had didn't work. my buying didn't really stop! i am now on a very strict ban (apart from some pre-approved items) and it's so hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i will survive. somehow.


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't have a store or counter that near me, so if I don't have the money I can't get to the store anyway. 

I'm not big into the LE collections anyway, I don't want to get hooked on some LE product then never be able to get it again.


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 17, 2007)

budget!

like a lot of other people have posted...  i make sure that an LE item in a collection is NOT similar (that is to say - practically IDENTICAL) to something else i have, then i make SURE i will wear it.

i am planning to buy about $125 Cdn worth of Raquel tomorrow - so i have skipped my single's group weekly bar night the past couple of weeks - that was $60 in savings right there.  of course, i also haven't bought any MAC at the store since i got _Embraceable_ from *Lure* last fall.

and if i don't like what i see tomorrow, or it's similar to stuff i already have, i'm not going to buy it.

i don't have to own the stuff just for the sake of owning it like far too many people seem to want to do...


----------



## MACreation (Jan 20, 2007)

I try and use different items and looks everyday to remind myself I have way too much as it is


----------



## geeko (Jan 22, 2007)

i'll open my drawer and remind myself that i've lots of colors to play around with...and that i no need any more color....


----------



## soleado8 (Jan 29, 2007)

I make sure to allocate a few bucks for each collection. I go to the counter, swatch some stuff and really analzyed the color and the texture to see if it is similar to stuff I already have and if I will get any use out of it. I figure that it is much more economically smarter for me to buy the stuff when it is at the counters and online,  then wait a couple of months down the line when it is gone and have to pay extra to buy it off someone. 

Plus, I don't get all in the hype and I only buy that stuff which I am 95% certain that I will use. Otherwise it gets left right at the counter.


----------



## cno64 (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soleado8* 

 
_
Plus, I don't get all in the hype and I only buy that stuff which I am 95% certain that I will use. Otherwise it gets left right at the counter._

 
This is a smart policy. My trouble is, I often have this nagging feeling that I'll regret it later.
For example, I saw "Coco" pigment every time I went to the MAC site, and thought, "Eh; I don't wear that much brown eyeshadow,"(I didn't at the time) and PASSED IT UP!
Of course, now I'd probably buy five jars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hindsight is ...


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't have a problem coping.  I drag out the whole collection.  Look at colors I rarely use, and try a new combination!  That's half the fun of it, more so than buying stuff.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 31, 2007)

I budget money for myself for makeup too.  However, sometimes how much I want exceeds my budget or I have other unexpected extra expenses during a month that money has to go for, & I have to make due.  I do what some of you do - when I can't buy, I 'shop my stash'.  More often than not, I find I already have a similar color or can create it by mixing.  I usually rediscover things I had forgotten about too.  Once I do that, I'm usually satisfied & don't really feel as if I missed out on anything.  I have to emphasize 'usually' though b/c there are times when a product I didn't have time to buy is hard to dupe.  MAC usually recycles colors though, so I just watch for new items that are reasonably close to what I originally wanted.


----------



## aziza (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupnewbie* 

 
_i'll open my drawer and remind myself that i've lots of colors to play around with...and that i no need any more color..._

 
I totally agree w/ the this! I'll try to invent new color combos and dig for stuff I haven't used in a long time.


----------



## Turquoise (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_How do you all cope when MAC releases a delicious new collection, but there is absolutely no room in your budget to allow you to buy anything?_

 
 I say to myself..."its ok,there will be something better next time) or if  i can't buy the whole collection i buy myself one thing, that would be anything i've might liked from the collection....that ALWAYS makes me feel better...to know that i had one item:sun:


----------



## soleado8 (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_This is a smart policy. My trouble is, I often have this nagging feeling that I'll regret it later.
For example, I saw "Coco" pigment every time I went to the MAC site, and thought, "Eh; I don't wear that much brown eyeshadow,"(I didn't at the time) and PASSED IT UP!
Of course, now I'd probably buy five jars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hindsight is ..._

 

You know pigments are the only thing I have trouble with as well. Gold Dusk was the only pigment that I bought outright, especially when I saw how good it looked over snapshot paint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also try and find someone who is willing to split a jar with me, if I am on the fence so that I won't regret it later. It has worked out well.


----------



## stickles (Feb 3, 2007)

Avoidance is always a good tactic


----------

